

MIT Startup Bootcamp 2011: Notes and Musings - AndrewGCook
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/67831/MIT-Startup-Bootcamp-2011-Notes-and-Musings.aspx

======
dshah
Great event. Great speakers. Completely packed venue (1,200+ people).

